Ask HN: How much would it cost to sell yourself out to a company like Palantir? - oldmanthrowit
======
oldmanthrowit
Palantir called me yesterday for a pretty senior position. I politely told
them that they would need to pay me $500k just to talk to them, and they said
they could probably make a $750k/year package.

I responded by sending the recruiter some doctored emails of Peter Thiel
having sexual relations with a pig, and a copy of our constitution. He never
responded, I don't know if I'm going to get the job.

Anyways, it makes me wonder. I used to believe that the people I worked with
were generally ethically good people who stayed true to their own values,
whatever they are. I told a friend of mine about this story, and he asked if I
could refer him in, an that $200k was his sell-out number.

Personally a long series of tragedies in my life ensured I just don't give a
$@$!$@! about money, and I have zero sell-out number.

What about you. Would you work for Palantir or an equally despicable company?

~~~
quaquaqua1
I would work for Palantir for about 100k and no other abnormal terms. Sorry to
burst your bubble. It's a cold world out there and I've bills to pay and
dreams to finance.

~~~
oldmanthrowit
:( I'm sorry to hear that. Have you considered getting a job as a developer? I
hit $100k just before my 19th birthday and have never been below it since (I'm
almost double now), nor had problems finding work.

